# Having trouble with speed



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi all, I'll start with a bit of background. I stopped playing entirely for over 25 years, after playing guitar professionally in several rock bands over a 10 year span. I picked it back up several years ago and got into mostly metal riffs(Lamb of God,Pantera,Metallica etc. ) so I could work on my speed and accuracy. I'm now finding when I solo , I have a hard time playing with less speed and without playing so many notes. I was wondering if anyone else has this problem and how I might practice improvising slower phrases over fast tempo music. Hope this makes sense. Thanks Mike


----------



## geezer (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for the quote.Maybe I should pound back a few beer before I play.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

you could practice some older metal riffage, to get the speed a little more down to earth.... you need to get your ear tuned up for that style of playing, the ultimate example of slow playing over fast music is louis armstrong, might be a good place to get some ideas. really though, as glib as it is, mile's advice is good.


----------

